# Glue Into A Tight Place.



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi All.
Can anyone tell me what they use to inject glue into a tight place like those on a chair rail ,or some other tight glue up were there just is not enough room to get the glue were you want it to go from a glue bottle thanks.
Bruce.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bruce: I've had some luck once before using a simple plastic syringe. I'm not sure where it came from, though. Seems to me you might be able to find something like it in a farm or ag supply store, perhaps in the animal health section? Or maybe your vet could get you something along those lines?

smitty


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> Bruce: I've had some luck once before using a simple plastic syringe. I'm not sure where it came from, though. Seems to me you might be able to find something like it in a farm or ag supply store, perhaps in the animal health section? Or maybe your vet could get you something along those lines?
> 
> smitty
> 
> ...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce B said:


> Hi All.
> Can anyone tell me what they use to inject glue into a tight place like those on a chair rail ,or some other tight glue up were there just is not enough room to get the glue were you want it to go from a glue bottle thanks.
> Bruce.


 
Bruce Reiterating what smitty said, you can try feed stores, or if you have a "Tractor Supply" they sell them as well. I carry 2 in my truck, one stays full of yellow wood glue. And I carry 2 sizes of needles as well. One small and one large. I am sure the needles have a size # but I don't know what it would be.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*If you are in fact, tightening up a chair,*

order a bottle of "Wonder-Lockem" from Rockler.com. It is unbelievable how quickly this stuff goes to work with no disassembly required. I now keep the small bottles on hand and just give them to folks who want chairs reglued.

Ed


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bruce, not sure of the laws im your location but in GA, you can buy syringes pretty much any where they sell prescription drugs. Needle sizes vary from 10 Gauge (about the size of a very large pencil lead) all the way up to 26 Gauge (very small). I personally use either an 18 or 20 Gauge, any smaller is really hard to push the glue through.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

firefighteremt: most places you _can't_ buy [medical type] syringes unless you work in the medical profession or you buy the large gauge used for animal tranqs and such, at least in the USA. That said, if you can get ahold of them, syringes with actual needles are great. You can generally get the large syringe bodies with plastic tips at auto stores, craft stores, and as others have noted, stores that sell farm equipment.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I buy smaller plastic ones at the Walmart prescription department. They are used for giving babies liquid medicine orally. The plastic tips are small enough for most tight spots and they are cheap.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Epoxy syringes:

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=2096&familyName=Epoxy+Syringes


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Bruce, 
Just used the low budget approach yesterday. I needed to get glue into a really tight space at work, not having my normal shop toys, I took a plastic bag from my lunch box and filled a corner of the baggie with glue then pricked the tip of the corner inserted into the space and squeezed the bag. Not as fancy as a syringe but it worked.

Scott Mordecki/ Nailgunner7
http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all that is a lot of good info ,you have all made my search for my problem much easier thanks.

Bruce.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Frank, I know for a fact that in GA, anyone can go to a pharmacy and tell them what size syringe you need and they will be happy to serve you. I have personally bought them in the past. The laws may have changed in the last few years but Im not sure. I just get them from my Fire station now and save myself the trip.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

firefighter, good to know. Most of the states I've lived in (obviously not GA, which I was born in) have very strict laws about who can buy syringes that take real needles without a prescription for a drug that needs shooting. It started in the 80s with the "war on drugs" so shooters couldn't get needles as easily. It's obviously worked really well since we know nobody shoots up heroin anymore, right?


----------



## Majik (Jan 10, 2008)

Most grocery stores carry different sizes of basting needles that work real well.


----------

